# When is it ok to tell another dog owner to back their dog off? (text heavy)



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

Tonight we went walk with Brutus. We encountered two different people and their dogs. The first lady had a small dog that looked like a chiuaua and both were very sweet. They walked up to us and she kind of sniffed Brutus and then got down on the ground in a very submissive position and he sniffed her and then sat down. They sniffed each other and that was that they were fine .There was no barking or any agression involved. We praised him and then we kept walking. On the way back we encountered another man and his dog. The other dog was smaller than Brutus as well. While we were walking the other dog started barking and jetted off across the street. Brutus was very calm but I can tell he was very uncomfortable with another dog coming and barking in his face. The other dog I had to fuss at because he ran out in the street in front of a car. I was freaking out because the car barely stopped. I started to get mad because the owner just said to not worry he was fine. The dog then proceeded to bark at Brutus and then started barking at us. Only once did Brutus let out one low bark. The other owner came over and stated " my dog isn't afraid of agressive dogs." That topped the cake for me.  I know that our breed is made out to seem agressive but my dog was behaving very well and sitting there quietly even though this other dog was barking in his face. We were both also on the ground with Brutus and keeping calm making sure that nothing did happen. I mean when is it ok to tell the owner something? I feel justified in my anger and he was lucky I didn't tell him something right there. 1. I was pissed that this dog was not on a leash. 2. I was pissed the owner didn't correct this dog and let him dart across the street and almost get hit. 3. I was extremely pissed that he called my dog aggressive or just sterotyping him. Needless to say I am so proud of my dog for behaving as well as he did. I praised him and he got a much deserved treat for doing so well on our walk and for doing well with the other dogs.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Good for Brutus. You should be proud. Don't blame you for being upset. I don't understand people. We have a leash law where I live. People don't seem to think the law applies to them. People who refuse to obey the laws cause more restrictive laws to be enacted. They will continue to disobey the laws and the rest of us will suffer. SIGH!

I feel kinda sorry for the little dog. With an owner like that, he probably isn't going to be around too long.


----------



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Good for Brutus. You should be proud. Don't blame you for being upset. I don't understand people. We have a leash law where I live. People don't seem to think the law applies to them. People who refuse to obey the laws cause more restrictive laws to be enacted. They will continue to disobey the laws and the rest of us will suffer. SIGH!
> 
> I feel kinda sorry for the little dog. With an owner like that, he probably isn't going to be around too long.


I feel sorry for him too....I know that he is like that because his owner made him that way. Dogs aren't born agressive people make them that way.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Amt6121 said:


> I feel sorry for him too....I know that he is like that because his owner made him that way. Dogs aren't born agressive people make them that way.


Actually, some are. Check out the hundreds of thread in the 'aggressive dog' section here. People didn't create 99% of those messes. However, it's possible that an owner that never corrected the dog is a large part of the problem. I'd have been temped to say "then you won't mind if my dog has yours as a snack, right?" Or something along those lines. People who let their dogs behave like this are totally irresponsible.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would have been all over that owner for both his dog almost getting hit by the car and for letting it run up to my dog. No excuse for this and his dog could have been killed. I wouldn't have hesitated for a second in giving him a piece of my mind.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm with Elaine, that guy would have had an earful, and the comment about HIS dog not being afraid of aggressive ones, I probably would have said, "well your dog will be lucky if he doesn't get used as a toothpick one of these days"..

No, I would have had ALOT to say


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Elaine said:


> I would have been all over that owner for both his dog almost getting hit by the car and for letting it run up to my dog. No excuse for this and his dog could have been killed. I wouldn't have hesitated for a second in giving him a piece of my mind.



been in this situation many times and have spoke my mind, unfortunately it always falls on deaf ears


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm too would have been saying something! What an idiot.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know why you even have to ask. 
I would have been proactive called out to the guy to get his dog on lead and under control.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

First off, I would not allow that dog to get anywhere near my dogs. I'd have DW handle Tuke along with Zoey and then do whatever is necessary to keep the loose dog away from mine. DW and I would have no problem with saying something to this guy, however the incidents we've encountered, the owner is usually apologetic.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I would say that any time you feel uncomfortable or you can see that your dog is uncomfortable in a situation, it is more than okay for you to speak up.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I would have said "How is he with aggressive owners because if it happens again I'm going to drop kick him" I would have definitely told him that the behavior is unacceptable (and though I know he wouldn't listen) I would tell him that HIS dog is the aggressive one.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

When off leash dogs charge right up to my dogs while my dogs are on leash, being under control and minding their own business I don't have to say a thing because the offending dog and owner will hear it from my dog.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow! I am definitely having words with this person. The comment about aggressive would have sent me over the edge. Whose dog was out of control exactly? Some people...


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I wouldn't have stopped...I would've kept walking and if that dog kept following its up to the owner to try and catch it. My dog can handle his own, he's not aggressive in the bit, but he won't take an aggressive dog in his face lying down. I'll try and pull mine away as quickly as I can, but I'm not putting myself in danger by getting between two dogs by myself.

I would definitely say something to a person like that. Happily, the only time this has happened to me the person knew their dog was aggressive and was extremely apologetic. It just got to me because we were about to go into a doggie dip thing with a whole bunch of other dogs and for some reason this owner wanted their dog in there as well. I told them off so they wouldn't put any other dogs in danger. Its also nice to have the back up of a GSD, people tend to not talk back, especially when my dog just told their dog off and clearly has no problem protecting me or himself.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I think I'm like you (and not like most on this thread). I really have issues speaking up for the safety of my dog and I, and I give people the benefit of the doubt that they think they're doing the right thing even if in my eyes they aren't  

But I agree in that you should've spoken up. So what stopped you????????


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

"_*Your*_ little dog is behaving aggressively towards *my* dog. You are just lucky that* my dog* is under control because he can *eat your dog* for lunch. You might not be so lucky next time you run across a big dog. Think about it.

And stop breaking the law. Get a leash and use it."


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If I have enough treats with me I throw a handful to the other dog. That has helped me several times but not all the times.
It saved me from being attacked by a pit who was running in traffic and I tried to lure her but she came up to me with very scary behavior. The treats topped her and saved me from an attack for sure. Just enough time to make it back to the car.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

* When is it ok to tell another dog owner to back their dog off?*

The second you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

In all honesty we didn't say anything to him because he seemed like it would be in one ear and out the other. I didn't appreciate his attitude towards us or our dog. Next encounter though I will say something and next time his dog comes and barks at my dogs face like that again I will take action. I honestly wouldn't blame my dog for barking back at his face. Maybe scare some since into that owner and his jerk of a dog. I feel sorry for that dog because his owner doesn't seem to care about him at all. If you let your dog run up to another dog like that especially a big dog he deserves what he gets.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> * When is it ok to tell another dog owner to back their dog off?*
> 
> The second you feel uncomfortable.


Right on!!


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

*Overcompensation*

I would have said something...but then when I get mad my mouth goes into overdrive.  Probably would have told him that real men are in control of their dogs and don't need to let their dog bark at strangers in public. Only a guy who is overcompensating for his own lack of masculinity needs a dog with bad manners.


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

One time I was walking Tank at a leashed dog park and an off leash chihuahua came running up to him. Tank sat down, lowered his head and sniffed him. Of course his owner came running up to him to grab him and yelled at me to keep my aggressive dog away from hers. I looked at her and said, "Your dog is lucky mine isn't aggressive at all, he looks to be about the same size as Tank's morning meal." Told Tank let's go, and walked away. Normally I have no problems with people when their dog runs up to us, but she rubbed me the wrong way trying to blame Tank and me for her failure as an owner. Haven't seen her at the park since.


----------



## ImaginaryBee (Sep 20, 2012)

Great post. I have a neighbor down the road (we are in the country, so we have 2 huge pastures between us). He has these two boxers that he has NEVER attempted to train, and he half the time leashes them together. My kids are terrified of his dogs, because they come charging myself, my two boys and m GSD in our yard. Bella flips of course and chases them out, but in the mean time my kids are shaking they are so scared. I've had to grab a large stick and charge them before. The thing is, their owner, acts like we just should not be outside if he lets his dogs out. He gets irate over my mouthing like a crazy woman at times at him, he gets mad because I chase his dogs with a stick...but if they come after my kids you better believe I will grab whatever I can and go for them. So basically, he comes into his yard if I had "Heeled" bella and huffs and puffs and refuses to say a word to me. Yes, in the country we don't leash most of the time. However, Bella WILL NOT leave the yard, never has never will. Even in chasing them out, she stops at our property line.
I grow tired of seeing two dogs charging us, and the idiot neighbor saying "come" casually and them not listening. With my situation, talking is no help, and I've threatened the dog warden if I see it again.
If he cannot control his dogs with his mouth or train them enough to know what is acceptable or not, they need to be leashed. Just because my dog is a GSD does not mean she is the instigator or at fault. (Which is the case, it seems in most peoples eyes.).
Start getting mouthy lol. Once when we were walking and a lady had a chihuahua on a leash, and we had our gsd on a leash and her little dog was vicious! Snarling and snapping at Bella, flipping out! So Bella did a big deep BARK! And the lady flipped. Picked up her dog and mumbled something about vicious dog and blah blah....Mine barked once, because hers was snarling, snapping, barking and pulling towards mine. Bella put her in her place and the lady hated it. I laughed and kept walking.


----------



## ImaginaryBee (Sep 20, 2012)

Amt6121 said:


> Tonight we went walk with Brutus. We encountered two different people and their dogs. The first lady had a small dog that looked like a chiuaua and both were very sweet. They walked up to us and she kind of sniffed Brutus and then got down on the ground in a very submissive position and he sniffed her and then sat down. They sniffed each other and that was that they were fine .There was no barking or any agression involved. We praised him and then we kept walking. On the way back we encountered another man and his dog. The other dog was smaller than Brutus as well. While we were walking the other dog started barking and jetted off across the street. Brutus was very calm but I can tell he was very uncomfortable with another dog coming and barking in his face. The other dog I had to fuss at because he ran out in the street in front of a car. I was freaking out because the car barely stopped. I started to get mad because the owner just said to not worry he was fine. The dog then proceeded to bark at Brutus and then started barking at us. Only once did Brutus let out one low bark. The other owner came over and stated " my dog isn't afraid of agressive dogs." That topped the cake for me.  I know that our breed is made out to seem agressive but my dog was behaving very well and sitting there quietly even though this other dog was barking in his face. We were both also on the ground with Brutus and keeping calm making sure that nothing did happen. I mean when is it ok to tell the owner something? I feel justified in my anger and he was lucky I didn't tell him something right there. 1. I was pissed that this dog was not on a leash. 2. I was pissed the owner didn't correct this dog and let him dart across the street and almost get hit. 3. I was extremely pissed that he called my dog aggressive or just sterotyping him. Needless to say I am so proud of my dog for behaving as well as he did. I praised him and he got a much deserved treat for doing so well on our walk and for doing well with the other dogs.


-------------
Just thought of another story that happened.
Up the road from us a family owns a lab mix, a pug mix and a chihuahua mix. They of course cannot control them. One day we were all outside cleaning out the car. (Husband, myself, 6 yr old son and 4 yr old son, and Bella GSD) Bella was laying at the side of the car searching for little tidbits swept out of the car...seems there is always some sort of food item in the booster seats lol. 
Anyways the boys are off to the side drawing with chalk and out of nowhere the two smaller neighbor dogs come running up, snarling, growling and barking, and immediately bee lined towards my kids. (This was NOT play). Bella saw it, intercepted and pinned the pug mix to the ground with her mouth and held her there. The other dog backed off. The pug stopped moving and became submissive. At that point Bella let her go and the dogs ran into the street, barking again and trying to get to my kids, and Bella would not allow it. Meanwhile this girl comes running down freaking out picks up her dogs mouthing things and runs away.
Her Dad, just in the last two weeks, came chasing his dogs again because they were in MY yard. Bella happened to be out going to the bathroom. She sees a strange man charging into the lawn towards the house, so she charged him! He ran back, she came to the door and waited to be let in, hackles up, and still barking towards him. He runs, gets in his semi comes driving towards my house and screams from his cab "Your dog attacked me!!" ( I saw it all, she did nothing of the sorts) I opened the door and allowed her in and he gets out and charges my door, so I told him "I will let her back out if you take one more step" he got in his truck and left. Have not heard a peep from him since. I think his deal was he was embarrassed that she intimidated him and over reacted. All situations where my GSD was in the right and others in the wrong and We were treated like we were at fault. Sucks.


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

I would have told him to get his dog under control before he gets seriously hurt. There aren't too many dogs out there (no matter what the breed) who will put up with another dog barking in his face and being aggressive! This happened to us at the dog parkine time....a Boston Terrier was going nuts with aggression including snapping at Meeah. The owner thought that it was funny! I had to get Meeah awayfrom the dog in fear that this dog would actually connect with his snapping bites. All I know is, if Meah had done half as much as the Terrier, it's owner would be freaking out and not thinking that it was funny! It's unfair, but we just have to deal with it.


----------

